# SCP-049 at Further Confusion?



## Enigma-cat (Apr 29, 2014)

*What (Not) to Wear to Further Confusion*

in the next few years, I plan to attend Further Confusion due to its proximity to my home and size.

Now, I wanted to stand out and even contrast with the rest of the furries there, so I'll wear this instead of anything furry-related, a cosplay of SCP-049! I was even thinking of staying in character my whole time at the con, only exception being in the bathrooms. This dramatis personae will include:

-speak only when necessary
-always retain a cold stare when looking at others
-sound as English as possible (I've lived in America for most of my life, so mine's a bit faded)
-mention the "great pestilence" or "the disease" a lot, and say "my cure is most effective" other things that 049 would say.
-look as sinister and intimidating as possible
-wander around randomly and silently for a few minutes every hour or so

This costume is a work in progress as of now, the mask will be changed with a sleeker, silver one, and any issues you can see in this will be dealt with.


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, the issue is, nobody's gonna be able to click the link and figure out what you're dressed as at the convention. Without the link and any sort of explanation, you're just going to be some nondescript plague doctor.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: What (Not) to Wear to Further Confusion*

The dramatis personae is the page at the beginning of a play where it just lists off the cast of characters. Just saiyan.


----------



## Enigma-cat (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah, I was thinking of having that kind of "What the hell?" reaction.


----------



## Eiriol (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: What (Not) to Wear to Further Confusion*

I would do black face paint around your eyes, but other than that it looks pretty cool =)


----------



## Enigma-cat (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: What (Not) to Wear to Further Confusion*

the eyes are supposed to be like that. Thanks for the suggestion, anyway 

Also, yes, I was wrong about what a "dramatis personae" is, I just thought it sounded cool.


----------



## Icky (Apr 29, 2014)

Enigma-cat said:


> Yeah, I was thinking of having that kind of "What the hell?" reaction.



Well...I dunno, I don't think you're going to get that reaction at all. I'm honestly sure tons of people have already worn plague doctor outfits to FC, and without anything distinguishing yourself as something else, it's not going to be that creepy.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: What (Not) to Wear to Further Confusion*

Are they really? I thought plague doctors wore goggles over their masks? And I haven't read the relevant SCP in a while, but I seem to remember something about a draping black cloth shroud over the clothes and no skin visible?


----------



## Enigma-cat (Apr 30, 2014)

*Re: What (Not) to Wear to Further Confusion*

that's probably just the lighting on the picture, I took a combination of the Containment Breach model (below) and the original picture. Like I said, this is a work in progress, any issues you can see here will be corrected

and his eyes are visible in the original picture


----------



## Enigma-cat (Apr 30, 2014)

okay *slightly disappoint*

I considered doing this a while back, but then it occurred to me that I'd probably be blacklisted for it, so I scrapped the idea:
following the "bad kind" of furries around, saying things like "I sense the disease in you" or "oh my, yet another victim of the disease" and other quotes.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey bro I really don't think you needed two threads on the same topic, so I've merged them.


----------



## Crude (Apr 30, 2014)

I think it's a cool idea.
If you feel people may find you hard to recognize you could always have a tag or something giving off your character's info. "SCP-049: Plague Doctor" Or if you've got some other people who you may be meeting up at FC see if they can dress up as other SCPs (maybe some more recognizable as such), maybe as a group it'll be easier to recognize/identify.


----------



## Rhee (May 2, 2014)

hide the eyes, the eyes give you away make you more relatable if you didn't have visible eyes the creepy plague bird factor shoots through the roof


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 2, 2014)

You see a bunch of stuff like that at FC, hell ive even seen the master chief and some other spartans.


----------



## Brazen (May 2, 2014)

*Re: What (Not) to Wear to Further Confusion*



Eiriol said:


> I would do black face



Great idea Eiriol, OP should go to FC dressed as a minstrel.


----------



## Aetius (May 3, 2014)

d.batty said:


> You see a bunch of stuff like that at FC, hell ive even seen the master chief and some other spartans.



Don't get jumped by the Soviet officers.


----------

